# Keeping help during slow times



## billybrick (Aug 13, 2012)

In the last year Ive went out on my own. Im a small masonry operation that mainly does restoration/repair type stuff. Its been great so far, but all I seem to think about is keeping my helper working everyday. Just wondering if there is anything specific I could do to keep him motivated in any lean times. Thanks.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

billybrick said:


> In the last year Ive went out on my own. Im a small masonry operation that mainly does restoration/repair type stuff. Its been great so far, but all I seem to think about is keeping my helper working everyday. Just wondering if there is anything specific I could do to keep him motivated in any lean times. Thanks.


Lay him off for a couple of weeks, he'll be motivaed when he comes back


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

If times are slow offer him money for each lead that he gets that is a good one. Give him door fliers and cards and train him to knock on doors.
This is something I always do when working in a neighborhood:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

As to Killers response:no: I find the more you Richard over people the more they will Richard you over.:whistling


----------



## RAbraker (Jan 26, 2011)

killerdecks said:


> Lay him off for a couple of weeks, he'll be motivaed when he comes back


Or he'll have another job


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe you think working every week and day is just the cats meow, but than again some people do like time off and there is no better time than when you are slow.
Should you feel the need to Richard someone work em night and day w/ no time off.


----------



## Flynhigher (Nov 24, 2012)

I was LMAO when I read killers response. 

I thought it was a joke.

It was a joke..... Right?


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

No twas not a joke.
If you are paying and using a payroll service, lay the guy off, he'll come back. Set the rules about vacation time etc, b4 you hire them otherwise when you really need em he'll want to go on vacation and than what. Just set up the rules.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Prime time to get the Honey Do's done, shop cleaned out, truck cleaned up etc etc etc....:thumbup:


----------



## Flynhigher (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh 'twas not a joke....

Ok then!

I guess I am old school, sort of hoping for that mutual respect thing. 

I haven't done this but I would have to agree with dirtywhiteboy on this. I would probably spend my efforts trying to work with my employees trying to come up with productive jobs rather than teaching them a lesson when times are tough.

I will try and keep an open mind though. And if things don't start getting better for me I may just mess with my employees to boost moral and productivity. What the heck, I may have nothing to lose...

&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Flynhigher said:


> Oh 'twas not a joke....
> 
> Ok then!
> 
> ...


Fixed it:thumbsup:


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

I think many guys with any sense know things happen..know we are in a mixed economy that surges hot and cold.

no one likes to be broke, but after being busy for a while..guy s are usually cool with a little break..

and bottomline,if you have been a good boss and leader..its unlikely they going anywhere..I had the same guys for years.

After a while you become a dysfunctional functioning family..


But they get it..


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> If times are slow offer him money for each lead that he gets that is a good one. Give him door fliers and cards and train him to knock on doors.
> This is something I always do when working in a neighborhood:thumbsup:


This just teaches him to be you. If you want more competition that you have trained i would advise this. How you get work is usually a top secret piece of the pie.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Flynhigher said:


> Oh 'twas not a joke....
> 
> Ok then!
> 
> ...


 I agree with killer decks' position- though maybe not for the same reasoning.
Keep in mind- not everybody views mutual respect-or money- the same way. Some people view TIME as more important than money, because in addition to earning a living, they have outside interests they want to pursue.

I pay my employees at a rate that is high enough that they don't NEED to work 52 weeks a year- they don't even NEED to work 40 hours a week when they do work. Between their wages,PLUS benefits, plus 2 bonuses a year they do fine AND they collect un-employment when we are down for the winter.
they all have outside interests like rock climbing,camping,running, playing in a band, wood working etc.

My best guy,right now has been layed off for several weeks and is happy as a pig in mud. He is currently on vacation with his wife up in Vermont for a few days, then they will work back down through New York and when they get back in town he has several private wood working commissions to fill .

all in all, NONE of us are eager to climb up on any ice and snow covered slate roofs-so it's up to me to make sure that none of us financially NEED to ! ( that is mutual respect ,in my opinion,---not paying a guy at a rate designed to make sure he HAS to work 52 weeks a year)
Best wishes,all,
Stephen


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

To me, it depends on the amount of time we're talking about. 2-3 days? A week? A month? 

For 2-3 days, we'd do work around the shop. Pull everything out of the trailer and re-organize. Do vehicle maintenance. It's pretty easy to find stuff for them to do.

For a week, we'd do the maintenance stuff and then some work on one of my rentals or my personal house. Always stuff needing done there.

For a month, well, I'd know it was coming as it would mean I haven't sold any jobs after our current work load. I was always open with the guys about the fact that we had no work after our current project so I encouraged them to line up side work if possible. It seemed like the helpers were more into the side work and the leads just wanted time off to do their own thing.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

For the month long - before I'd tell the guys anything, I'd contact all my contractor friends in the area and see if they needed a few guys for a few days. Sometimes I'd send the guys to one of their jobs for a week or we'd end up subbing for them.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Been lucky enough that up until late 2010 I had never in my life had to keep a guy home even half a day for lack of work.

When that first time came I damn near went broke trying to keep all of them busy. Towards the end I just couldn't do it anymore. I found temp work for a few of them with a couple subs and the rest told them I'd call them when I had something. I don't think I slept at all during that time. 

When I had my old Corp and did division 9 work I kept a small core group of 18 men and hired more when the job needed it. If I was awarded a large or fast tracked project and needed 30 mechanics I would go and hire 12 other guys through contacts or sometimes ad's on the condition of temporary employment. There are quite a few freelancers out there who don't mind the time off when a projects over, or were brought up in the business that you just don't work year round. Those are the guys I used to call. 

Luckily that lone stint of no work only lasted 3 months, but it felt like 3 years not being used to it. 

Now if it's only a day or two I always keep them busy cleaning the shop or trucks or doing things around my house. If it falls on a Friday I will offer them the long weekend.

I take the stance that it's my responsibility to keep them busy year round as much as it is their responsibility to show up and perform. They rely on my business for their livelihood, as I do and I take that seriously and to heart


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I 've been lucky aswell. The most down time we've had was maybe a week in between jobs. The guys that work for me all have kids, so they need to work. I let them work in the shop, clean trucks ,and work on equipment. They work around our house ,anything that needs to be done.

They're good workers, and I don't want to lose them. I'll pay whatever it takes to keep them.

If you send a person home for a few weeks, no matter how much they like working for you, they're probably going somewhere else. And I don't want to take that chance.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

..........And mud master, I agree with everything you said! I would hit the 'thank-you' button two or three times if I could!


----------



## Flynhigher (Nov 24, 2012)

Stephen H said:


> I agree with killer decks' position- though maybe not for the same reasoning.
> Keep in mind- not everybody views mutual respect-or money- the same way. Some people view TIME as more important than money, because in addition to earning a living, they have outside interests they want to pursue.
> 
> I pay my employees at a rate that is high enough that they don't NEED to work 52 weeks a year- they don't even NEED to work 40 hours a week when they do work. Between their wages,PLUS benefits, plus 2 bonuses a year they do fine AND they collect un-employment when we are down for the winter.
> ...


I may be mistaken but I believe that...

The original "killer" quote was regarding how to motivate an employee. 

The time off wasnt for rock climbing or vacations or to burden our already overwhelmed entitlement system, it was for employee motivation.

Its like when my 8 year old wont eat his broccoli. I just wont feed him for a few days and then when I decide to feed him again he will be so hungry he will eat anything. 

Okay! I admit now that it will work...


----------

